
Thanks, IoT vendors: your slack attitude will get regulators moving - okket
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/24/thanks_iot_vendors_your_slack_attitude_will_get_regulators_moving/
======
pmontra
The EU Commission announced this at the beginning of October
[http://www.euractiv.com/section/innovation-
industry/news/com...](http://www.euractiv.com/section/innovation-
industry/news/commission-plans-cybersecurity-rules-for-internet-connected-
machines/)

